# Bucket Truck batteries



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Its time...Do you guys have preferences to what 12v batteries you use for your bucket trucks??


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I dont have a bucket truck,but I would reccomend an Optima yellow top which is like a deep cycle or an Optima blue top, which is a heavy duty deep cycle. They are real good batteries, I've got the yellow top, its the best battery I have ever had. www.optimabatteries.com



Dave


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mine has engine driven hydraulics, so that's not really a consideration. I seem to see Deka batteries as OEM for many battery operated hydraulic pumps in the ALTEC rigs.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Optima is top of the line in my book, no worries of vibration, heat or boiling over, no venting problems and you can even mount them on their side or upside down. They are highly recommended for off-road use or heavier equipment that takes alot of vibration which is a common killer of batteries.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

10-4, thanks guys.......


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Where are you located MSSI? 

Optima is good but a lot of show. You can do better by contacting a local Battery Company. They will have on the shelf or build you EXACTLY what you need for a bunch less that AutoZone will sell you an Optima.

This is where I ALWAYS got batteries when I was in Atlanta. Yes! they do Dekas shunk!!!!!

http://www.voltex.com/

There should be a business like this somewhere in your area MSSI.


You will find Dekas in everything from Battery Back-up Exit signs to Reach lifts.


----------

